# Outlook 2007 freezing up Computer



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a computer that is causing serious greif. It appears to be Outlook 2007, its freezing up the computer. It was brought to my attention when an employee was complaining about his computer freezing up constantly. While troubleshooting I was able to notice that it was only ever an issue while Outlook was open.

I have tried every thing. I have ran ScanPST and repaired all of his PST files and compacted them, ran Error-Checking, defragged, scanned for viruses( nothing found ) and even disabled searchindexer.exe. Still it seems to freeze solid, especially when an e-mail is coming through.

Computer runs incredibly well when Outlook is closed so naturally I am assuming it is Outlook that is causing the problem. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried uninstalling then re-install Outlook? I assume that you use POP3? Have you tried re-configuring his email Account? remove then re-configure?


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

We are running an Exchange server. I have tried creating a new Outlook profile and I have repaired Outlook.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

In the same computer, did you say you have re-configure it with diff user's email? For ex. this user's exchange name is "linda", have you tried somebody else? like yours or "david" and see if his Outlook will still freeze?


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

I have done that and found that there are lingering symptoms but not nearly as severe as with the one user's profile. I had a feeling that it may have been an issue with his profile but he, in his infinite non-techy wisdom, demanded a new computer even though his laptop was only a month old.

He's gotten the new one through sheer stubborness in disallowing me the proper time to resolve the issue. However, the new computer with his old exchange account appear to be working but it has only been a couple of hours now. I'm actually kinda hoping it carries over to the new computer because I initially suspected it was something with his profile but he was insistant on getting a newer computer and one that was better than what all the other employees had( end of venting lol )

Now I have possession of his old computer and have been trying to resolve the issue but it has brought me nothing but fustration. Just now he has come up to me to let me know that his Outlook on the new computer will not perform any searches as well. This guy is doing something to his Outlook and I don't know what


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL...that made me cracked up so bad. I hear ya! I have people like that too, they said 80% of technical issues are users fault but they don't want to admit that, so they blame it to us that we did something to their computers. 
Here, I see diff Outlook issues, sometimes I would literally watch a User how they send an email with an attachment specially. I would do this, keep an eye on this user for maybe a couple of minutes, I've done this several times and most of the times in them not knowing how to use the App.
Thanks "PG Croat" you made my day, I thought it was hilarious bec. same thing here is happening to me.


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

Glad I could make your day. Venting felt great too lol. Now I just got to figure out what the hell is going on with his Outlook on his Old computer and now his new computer. At least I think I can resolve the search issue on the newer computer relatively quick.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Most of these issues that I've seen here is either a User is sending a large attachment, or if you are using another software like an Accounting Software that they are trying to send an email out from this App then at the same time another instance is running in their Outlook, like a message pop up in their task or Calendar or they are in the mid of reading a email, this can definitely cause his Outlook to freeze, then I had to "end task" the Outlook. Again, I would try to keep an eye on him, for real. I would definitely see what he is up to.


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I resolved the search issue and when I went to fix the issue the new computer began to freeze up on him while he was using the web browser with his Outlook open. Took everything I had not to laugh. Its the end of my shift now so I will laugh on the drive home lol.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I can definitely sense a conflict here with another App, try to mess around with his old laptop. Just remembered....I have 2 Users here that have the same problem as yours and I told them that they have to close whatever is open in their Outlook, in order for them to use our Accounting software, or Word or Excel, trying to email out from either one of these App.


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

Our accounting software works with Outlook and actually needs Outlook to be left open in order to use some of its features. Nobody else seems to have this problem though. Its just this one user that appears to have this issue.

On a side note, playing around with his "old" computer I have noticed it slows down to a freeze even when Outlook is the only application that is open.


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

I may have fixed it. I went into the command prompt( ran it as an admin if you want to try it ) and entered "sfc /scanonce" minus the quotes. Once that was done I rebooted the computer and let it do its thing once I logged back in.

Looks like its working, been running it for an hour now and its running lightning fast. Usually comes to a complete stop when that Outlook is opened.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing PC Croat...excellent info.


----------



## cathrine001 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am also having this issue with Outlook 2007 -- it started a few days ago, and may have something to do with Windows/Microsoft updates, since I vaguely remember seeing some reference to this somewhere in the last day or two. It is driving me crazy.

If anyone knows how I to reinstall Outlook, I would like to try that. I do not want to pay for a new copy, and shouldn't have to; I have already paid for the software.

I have also tried rolling the computer back to a previous date, which did not help. I am going to try the "sfc /scanonce" (minus the quotation marks) to see if this alleviates the issue.

Thanks


----------

